# New Film Coming Out Starring Jennifer Anniston



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - just read in a magazine yesterday that there is a new film coming out called 'The Baster!'. It is a comedy starring Jennifer Anniston which tells the story of a single woman who gets pregnant using artificial insemination. This is a link to a synopsis of it -

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/movies/a145903/aniston-bateman-sign-for-the-baster.html

It will be interesting to see the 'Hollywood' take on this topic! I for one shall certainly go to see it but have a sneaky suspicion that I may be a little disappointed with the unrealistic potrayal of what can be a difficult and emotional journey. Anyway, may be worth a look when it comes out! 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you kylekat - hey sometimes we do need some light relief from the serious side of what we're doing.  I liked knocked up too.... Humour is sometimes like laughter the best medicine
Thanks minix x x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

What a fab idea Rose.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't think it comes out until the end of the year but we should all meet up in London and go see it together! Could be a laugh!  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

SALTY POPCORN!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

oooooooooo with you there salty popcorn!!!!!


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey how about a Midlands meet up at the cinema to watch the film?

We can add our own personal dialogue for other viewers  

What do you think?

Chowy


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure Jennifer Aniston really represents me so well...more like Kathy Bates...


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Mini/Esperanza - sorry girls, but I'm not with you on the popcorn...but I do like a nice bag of pick 'n mix  

Looking forward to the single girls cinema outing....I wonder if anyone would twig as to what we all had in common if we went en masse?!

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have told the boys that we should go together and see if it was as it was for us!! 

Funny you talk about the waiters at your midland meet-  my fellow FF's have a London group called the 'Waiter Shockers'  asthe waiters and fellow diners had shocked faces at times when they heard the conversations going on at the table- some seemed really interested in easr wigging


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

SWEET POPCORN!! Fine if no one else likes it - then i won't have to share  

Def sounds like great idea for FF trip! I tried AI with a donor for almost 2 yrs so will be interested to see how it is portrayed too  

Misti xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm with you on the sweet popcorn misti - just cannot see the attraction of salted. once took a big handful expecting it to be sweet - yuk.

r x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

OH ok Roo  - guess I COULD share


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hmmm...Hollywoods take on this could be interesting.

And I'm with the SWEET gang.
x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone

I wish I had the finances to pop across and see the film with you ...   ... maybe i could coordinate going to see it on the same night? ... 

The only person i can imagine wanting to see it with me might be my friend who is a SMC (and we would have to get a cinema that does the 'for crying out allowed' bit where you can bring your child in with you!!)

Maya

ps. I'm more of a pick and mix type myself ... or maybe icecream?


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rose - you're too young to be so cynical!!  

I prefer the storyline of the meeting Mr Right after getting the BFP ... sounds a bit more 'real life' to me!!

Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd have to go for the sweet popcorn too  

I'm not usually a cinema goer, but look forward to going to see these  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Now me, I'm a sweet AND salty girl.  



<= never could make up my mind.... Hence why I left it until 37 to do something about this TTC malarkey


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Wizard, my best friend and main cinema companion is a salty and sweet girl - she buys a bag of each and mixes as she eats! Minstrels + salty popcorn is also a wonderful companion, but salty is my drug.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

The cinema in plymouth givesyou a half and half option too - think i'd still be a salt chick!


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Ah, but the difficulty with the half and half option is that it's hard to coordinate the ratio in each mouthful when they mix it in the bag (we've done extensive popcrn reseach - I'm known as the popcorn lady at the cinema   )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wonder if Jen is doing this for her own 'research' after all she could be in our boat.  I'm going to see the Shopaholic film on Wed!


----------

